
Show HN: r/SpaceX Community Starship Loads Model Experiment - app4soft
https://github.com/Czarified/CSLM
======
app4soft
This is _r /SpaceX_ community project curated by _u /Czarified_.[1,2,3]

> _So What is a Loads Model?_

> _In traditional aircraft design, a coarse Finite Element Model (FEM) is
> developed to apply loadcases during the sizing and initial testing phase of
> the program. I believe there are other methods still used, and I don 't
> really know how SpaceX is developing their craft, but there are significant
> advantages to this method. For one, the model can be used to determine the
> load distribution for internal structure during complex flight cases
> (including gross thermal loads). Additionally, loadcases can be created,
> applied, and revised to determine feasibility and flight envelope capability
> (or vice versa). It's usefulness is degraded when you start to consider re-
> entry effect, but as part of this project I'd like to explore that and see
> what we can actually simulate._

3D model/mesh ( _Starship.vsp3_ ) designed using _OpenVSP_ [4,5] — _NASA_ 's
FLOSS CAD app.

 _FTR, Any contributions are welcome!_

[0]
[https://www.reddit.com/user/Czarified](https://www.reddit.com/user/Czarified)

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/SpaceXLounge/comments/awy9t1/cslm_a...](https://www.reddit.com/r/SpaceXLounge/comments/awy9t1/cslm_an_introduction_to_my_latest_project/)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/cgmvxi/community_st...](https://www.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/cgmvxi/community_starship_loads_model_chapter_2/)

[3]
[https://old.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/d14032/community_st...](https://old.reddit.com/r/spacex/comments/d14032/community_starship_loads_model_chapter_3_ld01/)

[4] [http://openvsp.org](http://openvsp.org)

[5] [https://github.com/OpenVSP/OpenVSP](https://github.com/OpenVSP/OpenVSP)

